# MILWAUKEE | The Couture | 155m | 507ft | 44 fl | U/C



## AdmiralsFan24

------------------------------------------------------------



> A 44-story tower overlooking Lake Michigan that features high-end apartments and a hotel would replace the underused Downtown Transit Center under a proposal being recommended by County Executive Chris Abele.
> 
> The building, known as The Couture, would be developed by Rick Barrett, who's completing the 30-story Moderne apartment high-rise on downtown Milwaukee's west side.
> 
> The building's parking structure would cover floors two through six, and extend west from the main tower. The hotel, which doesn't yet have a prospective operator, would be on the seventh through 20th floors, and the apartments would be on the remaining upper floors.
> 
> The Couture's height would be 507 feet, making it one of the state's tallest buildings. The nearby U.S. Bank Center office tower, 777 E. Wisconsin Ave., is the tallest at 601 feet. If it's built, The Couture would be one of at least two major developments built in the lakefront area near O'Donnell Park.
> 
> Any transit center development isn't expected to have major effects on 833 East Michigan's lakefront views because of how the office building is designed, and because of a bend in the street at that location, Irgens has said.
> 
> The county's lakefront development plan, which the board approved last year, recommends selling the transit center site for new construction.


http://www.jsonline.com/business/44story-lakefront-tower-proposed-6262o1g-162017865.html



























http://city.milwaukee.gov/AreaPlans...ateway-Project/Private-Sector-Development.htm


----------



## musiccity

Another one? Is Milwaukee booming or something? The Moderne has just been completed.


Well it's a very nice building and a good addition to Milwaukee. I'm just jealous that Milwaukee is getting these new towers and my city is stagnant.


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

I would call it a mini-boom. Between University Club Tower, The Moderne and now this that's three apartment/condo buildings between 350 and 500 feet that have gone up in 10 years. It's a shame Kohl's decided not to relocate to downtown and hopefully Northwestern Mutual decides to stay downtown instead of moving to Franklin.

More pictures from Rinka Chung's website.


----------



## desertpunk

Now we're cooking! Milwaukee is the hottest city in the Midwest right now! 


:cheers:


----------



## AcctStdntUWM

AdmiralsFan24 said:


> I would call it a mini-boom. Between University Club Tower, The Moderne and now this that's three apartment/condo buildings between 350 and 500 feet that have gone up in 10 years. It's a shame Kohl's decided not to relocate to downtown and hopefully Northwestern Mutual decides to stay downtown instead of moving to Franklin.


Lets not forget the Kilbourn Tower @ 379 ft.


----------



## Kiboko

Pretty dull design, but a good thing that Milwaukee is finally getting a decent skyline which fits the size of the city.


----------



## spectre000

Kiboko said:


> Pretty dull design, but a good thing that Milwaukee is finally getting a decent skyline which fits the size of the city.


Agreed. 

Milwaukee deserves a taller denser skyline.


----------



## ScraperDude

Very nice design! Stark white though, a little color never hurt but stark white leads to a blank slate for RGB LEDs I suppose


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

AcctStdntUWM said:


> Lets not forget the Kilbourn Tower @ 379 ft.


Forgot about that. Maybe because I don't like that building.


----------



## MN_Badger

I really like the aesthetic of these new white towers paying homage to Kahn's US Bank tower - and what a spectacular location!


----------



## desertpunk

MN_Badger said:


> I really like the aesthetic of these new white towers paying homage to Kahn's US Bank tower - and what a spectacular location!


Yeah, it carries both the banding in the nearby Calatrava museum addition as well as the sunny whiteness of the US Bank Tower.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

I was just noticing that Milwaukee's tallest building is 182m. What height restrictions does Milwaukee have ?


----------



## El Mariachi

I am always suprised by people who expect Milwaukee to have this massive skyline. Milwaukee has a large city population but it's a medium sized metro area. Roughly the same size as Indianapolis, Nashville, and Memphis. It doesn't have the corporate presence of Minneapolis, Charlotte, or cities like that. Milwaukee is historically a manufacturing city and they don't require major skyscrapers. 

Here are a few photos that show a good aerial view of where the tower would be built.


Milwaukee harbor by briethe, on Flickr


Milwaukee Skyline by willkommen, on Flickr


----------



## AcctStdntUWM

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I was just noticing that Milwaukee's tallest building is 182m. What height restrictions does Milwaukee have ?


None, unfortunately, there just hasn't been the demand for something bigger yet. 

Realting to this...



El Mariachi said:


> I am always suprised by people who expect Milwaukee to have this massive skyline. Milwaukee has a large city population but it's a medium sized metro area. Roughly the same size as Indianapolis, Nashville, and Memphis. It doesn't have the corporate presence of Minneapolis, Charlotte, or cities like that. Milwaukee is historically a manufacturing city and they don't require major skyscrapers.


Some good points, and the biggest issue is that all of the major corporations in Milwaukee that focus on services or technology have their major corporate headquarters outside of the downtown area; with the exception of Northwestern Mutual (Who's downtown operations consist of 2 towers and 2 low-rises with additional operations in the suburbs)

If a company like Kohls had actually moved downtown, or Johnson Controls had ALL their operations downtown, we'd be seeing a couple 700+ ft towers.


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwau...e-proposal-onto-agenda-c8649aj-162423466.html



> Four Milwaukee County supervisors Friday forced a special meeting of the County Board's Economic and Community Development Committee in an effort to fast track a prime lakefront development project.
> 
> The move highlights a rift on the board and between some board members and County Executive Chris Abele about his push for a plan to replace the county's Downtown Transit Center with a $120 million, 44-story apartment and hotel high-rise by developer Rick Barrett. County Board Chairwoman Marina Dimitrijevic and others have objected to a process on replacing the Transit Center they say hasn't provided enough public input.
> 
> The special meeting of the committee on authorizing Abele to negotiate a sale of the lakefront site will be July 23, over the objections of the committee chairwoman, Supervisor Patricia Jursik. Backers of the project hope to get it before the full County Board three days later.
> 
> Jursik said she prefers a more thorough review of proposals on developing the Transit Center site.
> 
> Supervisors John Weishan Jr., Jim "Luigi" Schmitt, Steve F. Taylor and David Bowen signed a letter Friday to call the special meeting, employing a seldom-used tactic that trumps the usual authority of the committee chairperson to schedule meetings. The four represent a majority of the panel.
> 
> Weishan said it was necessary to go that route after Jursik refused to place the issue on the committee's regular meeting agenda Monday. He said if the County Board stalls on authorizing negotiations with Barrett, Abele could simply move ahead without board approval. That would minimize board involvement in the deal, Weishan said.
> 
> Even if the board's development panel approves negotiations on Barrett's high-rise, which he calls The Couture, at the July 23 special meeting, the plan could be delayed by as few as six members of the full board when it next meets on July 26.
> 
> Abele selected The Couture plan for consideration from four proposals submitted in response to a "request for interest" issued by the county. In a statement Friday, Abele said he was excited to have the project advance.
> 
> "We know the majority of the (County) Board is as interested as we are about putting more than 4,000 people to work while creating a once-in-a-generation project along Milwaukee's lakefront," he said.


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

County board votes unanimously for the county to start negotiations with group led by local developer Rick Barrett.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/news/163427986.html#!page=0&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst


----------



## RobertWalpole

Great news!


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

Big news for the possible development.



> The state Department of Natural Resources said its research shows the parcel of land at 909 E. Michigan St., on which Milwaukee County's Downtown Transit Center currently stands, does not fall under the state's public trust doctrine. The doctrine protects former lake beds from development.
> 
> "After completing our review, the department concluded the parcel will not be subject to the public trust doctrine," Nitschke said.
> 
> Milwaukee County Executive Chris Abele issued a statement Friday saying he was pleased with the DNR's ruling.
> 
> "The public trust doctrine is important to me, that's why we asked for the DNR to look at the issue last year and we supported them taking another look this summer," Abele said. "Now that the issue has been thoroughly researched, we can continue to move forward with the exciting Couture project, which will change the skyline of Milwaukee and create 4,400 jobs and millions of dollars in tax base."


http://www.jsonline.com/business/dn...-for-high-rise-project-d971l93-171834161.html

It may not be over however. Preserve Our Parks, the group who opposes the development on the grounds that the site is of former lake bed may take it to court. But as of now this is a big win for Rick Barrett and those in favor of the project.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Nice addition to the Milwaukee skyline.


----------



## Paule

AcctStdntUWM said:


> Some good points, and the biggest issue is that all of the major corporations in Milwaukee that focus on services or technology have their major corporate headquarters outside of the downtown area; with the exception of Northwestern Mutual (Who's downtown operations consist of 2 towers and 2 low-rises with additional operations in the suburbs)


It's starting to look very promiseing that NML will be building something very significant to replace their 16 story office building downtown. In the coming months we'll know for sure but we're all very excited about this.
http://biztimes.com/article/2012092...point-to-new-downtown-office-building-for-NML
"Northwestern Mutual Life Insurance Co.’s plans for a new office building to replace the 16-story, 451,964-square-foot East Building on its downtown campus appear to be focused downtown, rather than at its Franklin campus."


----------



## splat8

Here's an update from UrbanMilwaukee.com, this project is finally going to start construction in just a few weeks after all of these years of delays:



> *The Couture is Finally Happening*
> 
> _A 44-story apartment tower planned for a prime site along the lakefront is finally happening. Milwaukee County is expected to close on the sale of the Downtown Transit Center to Barrett-Lo Visionary Development at the end of the month to clear the way for The Couture.
> 
> To accommodate the sale, the Milwaukee County Transit System is re-configuring a number of bus routes that currently terminate at the center. The Milwaukee County Historical Society has also been on site this week removing a transit history exhibit on the building’s second floor. Demolition of the building itself will begin in the coming weeks._
> 
> http://urbanmilwaukee.com/2016/08/11/eyes-on-milwaukee-the-couture-is-finally-happening/


----------



## VVisconsin08

- dmca


----------



## novaguy

Looking forward to this building going up.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Great news for a great city!


----------



## VVisconsin08

Fences are up around the entrances of the old transit center and the utility companies were out marking the pavement yesterday. Demolition should be underway shortly.


----------



## VVisconsin08

An Update: 



MilArch said:


> Demo work continues
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete barricades have been delivered to the site. I'm assuming to surround the construction site. You can kinda see them behind the fence. I really cant believe this project is finally going to be happening!


----------



## tetzlaffalex

Great project for this upcoming city


----------



## splat8

Here is an updated rendering of this project released today with an associated article from the Milwaukee Business Times.



> *Barrett Lo releases updated rendering of The Couture*
> 
> _With initial demolition work underway at Downtown Transit Center to make way for The Couture development, Barrett Lo Visionary Development unveiled a new rendering of the project by Rinka Chung Architecture.
> 
> The $122 million, 44-story luxury apartment building will take 32 months to complete once construction begins in 2017._
> 
> https://www.biztimes.com/2016/12/01/barrett-lo-visionary-development-releases-updated-rendering-of-the-couture/


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Its nice to see Milwaukee finally come close to receiving a skyline more befitting of its status. This tower and the NWM tower are very classy.


----------



## VVisconsin08

Some updates from MilwaukeeMax from today:



MilwaukeeMax said:


> From today...


----------



## splat8

Some news about this project that just appeared in the local media today...



> *Second Lakefront Tower Coming?*
> 
> _The Couture, the proposed $122 million, 44-story lakefront apartment tower, is being designed to have an attached, neighboring tower. Barrett-Lo Visionary Development, the firm developing The Couture at 808 E. Michigan St., is designing the apartment tower and its mixed-use base in a way that will allow for a second tower on the site. Design documents recently filed with the city detail the first tower’s ellipse-shaped footprint on the northeast corner of the site and show an area at the southwest corner of the site that leaves space for the foundation of a second tower.
> 
> Sources confirm that Barrett-Lo is actively planning the second tower in partnership with tower architect Rinka Chung Architecture. What remains unclear is the second tower’s use and height._
> 
> http://urbanmilwaukee.com/2017/03/03/eyes-on-milwaukee-second-lakefront-tower-coming/


----------



## Iburytheliving

Again, why are there two Couture threads?


----------



## maingeemutt

Note that this thread is in the "world development" section. This way people from around the world who don't check on our local sub forum can see some of the major projects happening in our fine city. Get the word out, Milwaukee is undergoing a transformation that is unprecedented in recent times.


----------



## VVisconsin08

Signage up, groundbreaking still set for fall after the pipes have been moved. Advertising going in just in time for Summerfest! 

Untitled by Nate V, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

some positive news 

*Couture construction may start soon after 'milestone' federal financing approval*



> A federal financing approval announced Friday means the planned 44-story Couture apartment tower may soon start construction in downtown Milwaukee after being stalled for about a year.
> 
> Barrett Lo Visionary Development has been awaiting a response for almost a year from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development for a major piece of the $122 million project’s financing package. The federal agency recently completed its review of Barrett Lo Visionary’s application, which company leader Rick Barrett said is a “major milestone for The Couture that enables us to move forward with the final stage of financing.”
> 
> The HUD funding would guarantee a private-sector loan for the project.


----------



## Cocory

https://fox6now.com/2018/11/09/just...hares-animated-renderings-of-couture-project/ 
Updated animated renders.


----------



## Vilatic

*After 9-year delay, construction begins on newest Milwaukee skyscraper*
The Couture Milwaukee skyscraper groundbreaking (wisn.com)


> MILWAUKEE —
> The project has been in the works for almost nine years and Wednesday morning, construction began on The Couture.
> 
> The new luxury apartment building will go up at East Michigan Street and North Lincoln Memorial Drive.
> 
> 
> The 44-story skyscraper will be home to 322 units.
> 
> Developers announced earlier this week they secured a $104.7 million loan to move the project forward.
> 
> Work had already began with below-grade improvements.
> 
> Vertical construction on the project is expected to begin in early 2022.
> 
> The project will provide an estimated 4,400 construction jobs, and once completed, an estimated 200 permanent jobs.














__ https://www.facebook.com/BizTimesMedia/posts/10157821150450807


----------



## Vilatic

*Construction Starts on The Couture*
Eyes on Milwaukee: Construction Starts on The Couture » Urban Milwaukee



> Barrett held court on the project site, 909 E. Michigan St., Tuesday morning as construction equipment from J.H. Findorff & Son was unloaded around him.
> “This to me feels really good,” the developer told Urban Milwaukee. “This represents what we are trying to accomplish.”
> 
> The ground Barrett and media members stood on will soon be gone. A four-month process will result in the completion of what Barrett calls “the bathtub,” the building’s foundation. Then the next four months will be spent filling in the 2.2-acre site with underground parking levels and other utility infrastructure to get back to ground level.
> 
> It will be 2022 before the first levels of the new tower appear above ground. Given that each floor plate is about 9,600 square feet, Barrett hopes that Findorff will be able to complete the structure on two floors per week.


----------



## Hudson11

deja vu


----------



## Vilatic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396871450699739136


----------



## Vilatic

Couture construction site from the north by Jacob G., on Flickr

This is a pretty old image (July 5th), ill upload a newer image when I find one.


----------



## Vilatic

EYES ON MILWAUKEE
*The Couture Is Making Noise Downtown*
Construction of 44-story apartment tower involves drilling 192 large piles.

Eyes on Milwaukee: The Couture Is Making Noise Downtown » Urban Milwaukee 



> Milwaukee’s lakefront is likely to be a noisy place for the next few months.
> 
> A crew from J.H. Findorff & Son and subcontractor Terra Engineering & Construction are in the process of driving 192 piles (up to 140 feet into the soil) to build the foundation for The Couture, a 44-story apartment tower.
> That work, which is currently taking place more than two dozen feet below grade at 909 E. Michigan St., is expected to last through January.
> The tower will start to rise above the construction fence in early summer, with the first of two tower cranes arriving on site in April. Developer *Rick Barrett*, who led a tour of the site Monday morning, said that the tower portion will rise about one floor per week.
> The tower will be a concrete structure, similar to Barrett’s earlier The Moderne building.


----------



## Hudson11

Hard to see if they're working on foundation piles or still just the perimeter wall. Any better pictures that give more context of the entire site and where the new piles are?


----------



## VVisconsin08

Hudson11 said:


> Hard to see if they're working on foundation piles or still just the perimeter wall. Any better pictures that give more context of the entire site and where the new piles are?


They are currently driving piles on the east end of the site and still digging on the west side still installing the perimeter wall. They’ve run into a few problems with unaccounted for sewer pipes that needed to be relocated on the western edge of the site. There is a live webcam available at The Couture Milwaukee


----------



## Vilatic

U/C  The Couture Milwaukee (earthcam.net)


----------



## Vilatic

*Couture developer trying to convince Irgens to link tower with 833 East via skywalk*
Couture developer Rick Barrett trying to convince Irgens to link tower with 833 East via skywalk - Milwaukee Business Journal (bizjournals.com)



> Couture developer Rick Barrett remains hopeful he can connect the 44-story tower’s transit center directly to the neighboring 833 East office building, and is trying to encourage its owner Irgens on the concept.
> The Couture would hold the corner of East Michigan Street and North Lincoln Memorial Drive downtown. Pedestrian bridges could extend off all four sides of the building if an agreement can be made for the 833 East building. A discussion years ago over that concept did not bear fruit, according to a Wednesday email from Irgens CEO and manager Mark Irgens.
> Barrett, of Couture owner Barrett Lo Visionary Development, raised the possibility of a connector again during a press conference on Wednesday as contractors poured the concrete foundation of the Couture. The 833 East office building is immediately west of the Couture site.
> 
> The skywalk would possibly be on the Couture’s second or third floor, opening into the public transit concourse at the base of the apartment tower, Barrett said. It would mean a fully enclosed link not just to 833 East, but to the U.S. Bank Center that connects with the Irgens office building, and all of the other nearby properties it links to via skywalk.


Update from EarthCam: The Couture Milwaukee (earthcam.net)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 5:*

Couture construction Milwaukee 2022-may-05 by Aaron Volkening, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/25



















Source : Twitter @ natevomhof


----------



## hkskyline

11/25

mke-2022-11-25 (562)A by John December, on Flickr


----------

